# VHI enforcing a 12-month contract?



## sadie (25 Nov 2011)

VHI told me that they are enforcing a 12-month contract now. 
Is this the case for them all, or can you switch health insurers mid year?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Nov 2011)

Is this of any relevance?

[broken link removed]
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056281113


----------



## pj111 (25 Nov 2011)

It is worth doing the maths. Ask them what the charge will be and work out if it is worth incurring the charge to make savings elsewhere. 

I had a customer on this week whose cancellation fee was €150 but she was saving €470 on her new policy.

_Patrick_


----------



## Adam2011 (12 Dec 2011)

Terms and Conditions are getting really sneaky now, one of the principles of health insurance was open enrolement, seems like once you are enroled its hard to leave. I hate companies having clauses like this. This should be regulated what if you could not afford to pay.


----------



## pj111 (12 Dec 2011)

Adam2011 said:


> Terms and Conditions are getting really sneaky now, one of the principles of health insurance was open enrolement, seems like once you are enroled its hard to leave. I hate companies having clauses like this. This should be regulated what if you could not afford to pay.


 

VHI will enforce the 1 year term but the cost of breaking the contract could be worth it to move elsewhere.

_Patrick_


----------



## pj111 (14 Dec 2011)

Adam2011 said:


> Terms and Conditions are getting really sneaky now, one of the principles of health insurance was open enrolement, seems like once you are enroled its hard to leave. I hate companies having clauses like this. This should be regulated what if you could not afford to pay.


 
They told a customer today that if the 20 something kids left the parents policy, the whole policy would be cancelled.

_Patrick_


----------

